# Comparison of alternative treatments



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I am looking for the BEST NATURAL remeides for healing a flare-up of Crohns ileitis. The ileitis flare-up is the main issue; however it has been complicated with IBS and some rectal inflammation and a little colitis. I would like a web site or book that compres the different herbal homeopathic and vitamin remedies. I AM DESPERATE FOR SOME HELP. Please let me know your thoughts and evaluations of these modalities of treatment.Thank you!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi Scouttry this informative site-www.colitisfoundation.comThere are reviews of holistic remedies on this site.I have ulcerative colitis & take a good multivitamin by solgar, flax seed oil to help inflammation, calcium (I don't eat dairy foods) & slippery elm powder after meals (if I remember).These are all reviewed on the above site.Also having acupuncture. Time will tell if they work for me. The multivits seem to have counteracted steroid side effects.


----------

